# Campopiano sulle difficoltà economiche di Jilin Yoneda Group



## admin (12 Agosto 2016)

Pasquale Campopiano ha pubblicato sui social un articolo su Jilin Yoneda Group, una delle società che stanno per rilevare il Milan (manca ancora il closing, come si sa) da Silvio Berlusconi.

Ecco quanto scritto dallo stesso Campopiano

“Premessa: il fatto di essere stato il primo a scrivere sulla cessione del Milan di Silvio Berlusconi ai cinesi, non mi fa dormire sugli allori una volta avvenuta la tanto agognata firma del preliminare con quella che, termine peggiore non esiste, è definita la “conglomerata” di investitori orientali. Il mio lavoro non finisce a quel fatidico 5 agosto che i tifosi rossoneri hanno atteso come un’indipendence day, il mio lavoro va avanti: e dopo averla, passatemi il termine, raccontata questa storia, adesso provo ad entrare nelle sue pieghe. Provo ad indagare a 360°: oggi la mia attenzione è stata rapita dalla Jilin Yongda, società che, come anticipato da milannews.it, è coinvolta con la Sino Europe Sports Investments e il fondo Haixia, nell’acquisizione dell’AC Milan. Bene, la Jilin Yongda non gode proprio di ottima salute. Provo a chiarire la situazione patrimoniale di Jilin Yongda che viene fuori dal grafico che segue, che è fonte Bloomberg, e quindi ci piove poco.
Bene, se siamo di fronte al terzo soggetto che partecipa all’acquisizione dell’Ac Milan con Sino Europe Sports Investment e Haixia, come brillantemente riportato da edozjg86 e da MilanNewsit, allora è giusto che i tifosi rossoneri sappiano che siamo di fronte a un soggetto finanziario in evidente crisi economica. Lo evidenziano i dati precedenti, che sono in renmimbi, la moneta cinese, gli Yuan per intenderci. Ebbene, la Jilin Yongda nel 2012 ha raggiunto un fatturato di 244 milioni di renmimbi, che al cambio attuale (7,4 con l’euro) corrispondono all’incirca a 33 milioni di euro di fatturato. Cifra che è costantemente calata fino al fatturato del 2015, 146,5 milioni di renmbimbi, cioè poco meno di 20 milioni di euro.
Ora, che una società, per carità leader nel settore dei magneti, come la Jilin Yongda, possa partecipare con i suoi 20 milioni di fatturato ai 4,5 miliardi di dollari di Yuan del fondo citato da milannews, ci sta. Ma se lo fa, è un dato di fatto, lo fa con una quota piccolissima e in un momento di evidente difficoltà economica.
Questo, per completezza di informazione. Il prossimo hashtag, perdonatemi, è #ioindago, perché i tifosi, in un momento dove le informazioni sono le più disparate e piovono da ogniddove, devono capire


----------



## Theochedeo (12 Agosto 2016)

Quest'operazione è complicatissima e di certo fare l'equazione poco fatturato uguale pochi soldi nel Milan è completamente sbagliato e fuorviante. L'unica equazione che eventualmente si può fare è quella tra l'equity (il capitale proprio, non i debiti) di cui dispone il fondo creato a hoc per acquistare il Milan e i futuri investimenti che verranno fatti (per intenderci, se il fondo è di 1,5 miliardi e ne sono stati usati 0,75 per comprarci si presume che i rimanenti 0,75 verranno investiti in un secondo momento).


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2016)

#ioindago


----------



## markjordan (12 Agosto 2016)

non vedo il problema
nel fondo di oltre 1m che ci comprera' puo' esserci chiunque , normale che anche chi immette poco possa comunque essere orgoglioso di farne parte


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Agosto 2016)

L'importante è che tutti insieme qualche soldo lo facciano uscire fuori.


----------



## Edric (12 Agosto 2016)

Giusto anche ricordare che Lv Yongxiang, proprietario e fondatore del Jilin Yoneda Group (fondata oltre 20 anni fa) risulta nella lista dei miliardari cinesi per il 2015 pubblicata da Forbes, con un patrimonio stimato in "solo" 1,5 miliardi di dollari (circa 1/4 di quello di Berlusconi, 6,2 miliardi, sempre secondo Forbes)


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Agosto 2016)

Ogni volta che Pasquale pubblica un articolo si rende sempre piu ridicolo..mi dispiace perché all'inizio sembrava affidabile

Bellissima la frase Gancikoff e Galatioto diretti a villa Certosa..li ha toccato il culmine


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2016)

#ioindago è di un trash mai visto.


----------



## Doctore (12 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Giusto anche ricordare che Lv Yongxiang, proprietario e fondatore del Jilin Yoneda Group (fondata oltre 20 anni fa) risulta nella lista dei miliardari cinesi per il 2015 pubblicata da Forbes, con un patrimonio stimato in "solo" 1,5 miliardi di dollari (circa 1/4 di quello di Berlusconi, 6,2 miliardi, sempre secondo Forbes)



e quindi?
Rimpiangi gia silvio?


----------



## Edric (12 Agosto 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e quindi?
> Rimpiangi gia silvio?



No, l'ho scritto per dare un termine di paragone.


----------



## Doctore (12 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> No, l'ho scritto per dare un termine di paragone.



perche qua a breve arriveremo alla schizofrenia della serie ''secieralui'' 
Quello che voglio dire che alla fine uno come abramovic ha piu o meno lo stesso patrimonio di berlusconi...dipende tutto dalle intenzioni se spendere o non spendere.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Agosto 2016)

Sempre più ridicolo...
Dimentica volutamente che c 'è anche haixia nel fondo...ma son dettagli eh...


----------



## danjr (13 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pasquale Campopiano ha pubblicato sui social un articolo su Jilin Yoneda Group, una delle società che stanno per rilevare il Milan (manca ancora il closing, come si sa) da Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Ecco quanto scritto dallo stesso Campopiano
> 
> ...



Premessa: tu non ne prendi una da mesi e mesi! hai raccontato frottole su frottole dopo la firma dell'esclusiva (unica cosa di cui puoi andare fiero). Ricordo bene il giorno della firma del preliminare in cui scrivesti che Galatioto e Gancincoff si stavano recando in Sardegna per firmare....


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2016)

Allora , fermi tutti . Oggi ho parlato con un signore qui a Pechino ( una persona che si occupa di Music business ad alti livelli ) e mi ha detto che quello fatto con il Milan è il Modus operandi per le grandissime operazioni . Mi ha confermato che loro usano le " scatole cinesi " come copertura per L appoggio del governo , che non può direttamente acquistare una società di calcio . Ma che di fatto il Milan è stato acquistato dallo stato . Mi ha rinfrancato sul fatto che i soldi verranno iniettati in queste operazioni ma che se pensiamo che loro buttino via cash alla PSG ci sbagliamo tutti . È più facile a suo dire che spenderanno gli stessi soldi se non di più ma in un lasso i tempo molto più ampio perché i cinesi lavorano con il tempo ( così esattamente ha detto ) e cioè che programmano . 

Spero che questa piccola chicca detta preciso da una persona NON inclusa nell affare ma che di lavoro fa proprio investimenti cinesi ( anche se in un altro campo ) 

Saluti da Pechino ( che per inciso è bellissima )


----------



## kipstar (13 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , fermi tutti . Oggi ho parlato con un signore qui a Pechino ( una persona che si occupa di Music business ad alti livelli ) e mi ha detto che quello fatto con il Milan è il Modus operandi per le grandissime operazioni . Mi ha confermato che loro usano le " scatole cinesi " come copertura per L appoggio del governo , che non può direttamente acquistare una società di calcio . Ma che di fatto il Milan è stato acquistato dallo stato . Mi ha rinfrancato sul fatto che i soldi verranno iniettati in queste operazioni ma che se pensiamo che loro buttino via cash alla PSG ci sbagliamo tutti . È più facile a suo dire che spenderanno gli stessi soldi se non di più ma in un lasso i tempo molto più ampio perché i cinesi lavorano con il tempo ( così esattamente ha detto ) e cioè che programmano .
> 
> Spero che questa piccola chicca detta preciso da una persona NON inclusa nell affare ma che di lavoro fa proprio investimenti cinesi ( anche se in un altro campo )
> 
> Saluti da Pechino ( che per inciso è bellissima )



Speriamo ..


----------



## malos (13 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , fermi tutti . Oggi ho parlato con un signore qui a Pechino ( una persona che si occupa di Music business ad alti livelli ) e mi ha detto che quello fatto con il Milan è il Modus operandi per le grandissime operazioni . Mi ha confermato che loro usano le " scatole cinesi " come copertura per L appoggio del governo , che non può direttamente acquistare una società di calcio . Ma che di fatto il Milan è stato acquistato dallo stato . Mi ha rinfrancato sul fatto che i soldi verranno iniettati in queste operazioni ma che se pensiamo che loro buttino via cash alla PSG ci sbagliamo tutti . È più facile a suo dire che spenderanno gli stessi soldi se non di più ma in un lasso i tempo molto più ampio perché i cinesi lavorano con il tempo ( così esattamente ha detto ) e cioè che programmano .
> 
> Spero che questa piccola chicca detta preciso da una persona NON inclusa nell affare ma che di lavoro fa proprio investimenti cinesi ( anche se in un altro campo )
> 
> Saluti da Pechino ( che per inciso è bellissima )



Divertiti e quando torni ci fai il resoconto completo


----------



## Coripra (13 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , fermi tutti . Oggi ho parlato con un signore qui a Pechino ( una persona che si occupa di Music business ad alti livelli ) e mi ha detto che quello fatto con il Milan è il Modus operandi per le grandissime operazioni . Mi ha confermato che loro usano le " scatole cinesi " come copertura per L appoggio del governo , che non può direttamente acquistare una società di calcio . Ma che di fatto il Milan è stato acquistato dallo stato . Mi ha rinfrancato sul fatto che i soldi verranno iniettati in queste operazioni ma che se pensiamo che loro buttino via cash alla PSG ci sbagliamo tutti . È più facile a suo dire che spenderanno gli stessi soldi se non di più ma in un lasso i tempo molto più ampio perché i cinesi lavorano con il tempo ( così esattamente ha detto ) e cioè che programmano .
> 
> Spero che questa piccola chicca detta preciso da una persona NON inclusa nell affare ma che di lavoro fa proprio investimenti cinesi ( anche se in un altro campo )
> 
> Saluti da Pechino ( che per inciso è bellissima )



Grazie Super(Big)Lollo


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2016)

Sarà una goccia nel mare...


----------



## Il Genio (13 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , fermi tutti . Oggi ho parlato con un signore qui a Pechino ( una persona che si occupa di Music business ad alti livelli ) e mi ha detto che quello fatto con il Milan è il Modus operandi per le grandissime operazioni . Mi ha confermato che loro usano le " scatole cinesi " come copertura per L appoggio del governo , che non può direttamente acquistare una società di calcio . Ma che di fatto il Milan è stato acquistato dallo stato . Mi ha rinfrancato sul fatto che i soldi verranno iniettati in queste operazioni ma che se pensiamo che loro buttino via cash alla PSG ci sbagliamo tutti . È più facile a suo dire che spenderanno gli stessi soldi se non di più ma in un lasso i tempo molto più ampio perché i cinesi lavorano con il tempo ( così esattamente ha detto ) e cioè che programmano .
> 
> Spero che questa piccola chicca detta preciso da una persona NON inclusa nell affare ma che di lavoro fa proprio investimenti cinesi ( anche se in un altro campo )
> 
> Saluti da Pechino ( che per inciso è bellissima )



Grande Lollo

Mi raccomando, evita i centri di foot massage, diciamo che partono si dai piedi ma tendono a salire


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Grande Lollo
> 
> Mi raccomando, evita i centri di foot massage, diciamo che partono si dai piedi ma tendono a salire ������



Ne ho visto solo uno per adesso ho provato a dire alla donna che avevo male alla pianta dei piedi ma lei che ovviamente è 100 volte più sgamata di me mi ha risposto che non ci devo provare nemmeno 

Ps : ma sti cinesi con il Block imposto a siti e social ce la fanno ? Poi basta un semplice Vpn free per gabbarli hahahha .


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , fermi tutti . Oggi ho parlato con un signore qui a Pechino ( una persona che si occupa di Music business ad alti livelli ) e mi ha detto che quello fatto con il Milan è il Modus operandi per le grandissime operazioni . Mi ha confermato che loro usano le " scatole cinesi " come copertura per L appoggio del governo , che non può direttamente acquistare una società di calcio . Ma che di fatto il Milan è stato acquistato dallo stato . Mi ha rinfrancato sul fatto che i soldi verranno iniettati in queste operazioni ma che se pensiamo che loro buttino via cash alla PSG ci sbagliamo tutti . È più facile a suo dire che spenderanno gli stessi soldi se non di più ma in un lasso i tempo molto più ampio perché i cinesi lavorano con il tempo ( così esattamente ha detto ) e cioè che programmano .
> 
> Spero che questa piccola chicca detta preciso da una persona NON inclusa nell affare ma che di lavoro fa proprio investimenti cinesi ( anche se in un altro campo )
> 
> Saluti da Pechino ( che per inciso è bellissima )



Tu ci stai trollando in realtà sei a Pachino in Sicilia


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , fermi tutti . Oggi ho parlato con un signore qui a Pechino ( una persona che si occupa di Music business ad alti livelli ) e mi ha detto che quello fatto con il Milan è il Modus operandi per le grandissime operazioni . Mi ha confermato che loro usano le " scatole cinesi " come copertura per L appoggio del governo , che non può direttamente acquistare una società di calcio . Ma che di fatto il Milan è stato acquistato dallo stato . Mi ha rinfrancato sul fatto che i soldi verranno iniettati in queste operazioni ma che se pensiamo che loro buttino via cash alla PSG ci sbagliamo tutti . È più facile a suo dire che spenderanno gli stessi soldi se non di più ma in un lasso i tempo molto più ampio perché i cinesi lavorano con il tempo ( così esattamente ha detto ) e cioè che programmano .
> 
> Spero che questa piccola chicca detta preciso da una persona NON inclusa nell affare ma che di lavoro fa proprio investimenti cinesi ( anche se in un altro campo )
> 
> Saluti da Pechino ( che per inciso è bellissima )



Questa non la capisco proprio.
Perche City o PSG non e che si fermano di spendere dopo un certo periodo... se esiste la possibilita di prendere un CR o un Messi sganciano pure 200 mln.

Quindi non penso proprio che ci avvicineremo alle cifre dei sceicchi.


----------



## Edric (13 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , fermi tutti . Oggi ho parlato con un signore qui a Pechino ( una persona che si occupa di Music business ad alti livelli ) e mi ha detto che quello fatto con il Milan è il Modus operandi per le grandissime operazioni . Mi ha confermato che loro usano le " scatole cinesi " come copertura per L appoggio del governo , che non può direttamente acquistare una società di calcio . Ma che di fatto il Milan è stato acquistato dallo stato . Mi ha rinfrancato sul fatto che i soldi verranno iniettati in queste operazioni ma che se pensiamo che loro buttino via cash alla PSG ci sbagliamo tutti . È più facile a suo dire che spenderanno gli stessi soldi se non di più ma in un lasso i tempo molto più ampio perché i cinesi lavorano con il tempo ( così esattamente ha detto ) e cioè che programmano .
> 
> Spero che questa piccola chicca detta preciso da una persona NON inclusa nell affare ma che di lavoro fa proprio investimenti cinesi ( anche se in un altro campo )
> 
> Saluti da Pechino ( che per inciso è bellissima )




Lollo grazie, un'altra piccola lampadina che si accende e getta ulteriore luce sulla realtà delle cose


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Tu ci stai trollando in realtà sei a Pachino in Sicilia



Beh amico dopo 15 anni su questo forum credimi che L ultima cosa che voglio è raccontare delle balle ad amici che " frequento " tutti i giorni da una vita .


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questa non la capisco proprio.
> Perche City o PSG non e che si fermano di spendere dopo un certo periodo... se esiste la possibilita di prendere un CR o un Messi sganciano pure 200 mln.
> 
> Quindi non penso proprio che ci avvicineremo alle cifre dei sceicchi.



Mi ha fatto l'esempio del PSG ma avrebbe potuto dire mille altre aziende in tanti campi . Il succo è :

Noi non buttiamo via i soldi ma li investiamo in modo oculato e costruttivo .

Poi mi ha fatto una manfrina sul presidente del loro paese a cui piace il calcio e sta spingendo da anni in quella direzione .


----------



## Doctore (13 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi ha fatto l'esempio del PSG ma avrebbe potuto dire mille altre aziende in tanti campi . Il succo è :
> 
> Noi non buttiamo via i soldi ma li investiamo in modo oculato e costruttivo .
> 
> Poi mi ha fatto una manfrina sul presidente del loro paese a cui piace il calcio e sta spingendo da anni in quella direzione .



lollo ma non è pericoloso per te scrivere da la cose sul forum del milan o altro?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> lollo ma non è pericoloso per te scrivere da la cose sul forum del milan o altro?



Ma va , VPN e sono a HongKong o New York in un attimo 

Ma poi mi sono chiesto , sti sfortunati di Cinesi ( perché se li vedete sono al 95% degli sfortunati Nerd brutti come il sedere ) al posto che essere all oscuro di quello che succede nel mondo e non avere uno straccio di social non possono fare come ho fatto io ? .

Ps: se mi arrestano e non torno più a Milano sappiate che L ho fatto per il bene di Mw e nel 2021 festeggiate la champions in mio nome


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma va , VPN e sono a HongKong o New York in un attimo
> 
> Ma poi mi sono chiesto , sti sfortunati di Cinesi ( perché se li vedete sono al 95% degli sfortunati Nerd brutti come il sedere ) al posto che essere all oscuro di quello che succede nel mondo e non avere uno straccio di social non possono fare come ho fatto io ? .
> 
> Ps: se mi arrestano e non torno più a Milano sappiate che L ho fatto per il bene di Mw e nel 2021 festeggiate la champions in mio nome



ahhahahahhahahh grande Lollo...


----------



## Black (15 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , fermi tutti . Oggi ho parlato con un signore qui a Pechino ( una persona che si occupa di Music business ad alti livelli ) e mi ha detto che quello fatto con il Milan è il Modus operandi per le grandissime operazioni . Mi ha confermato che loro usano le " scatole cinesi " come copertura per L appoggio del governo , che non può direttamente acquistare una società di calcio . Ma che di fatto il Milan è stato acquistato dallo stato . *Mi ha rinfrancato sul fatto che i soldi verranno iniettati in queste operazioni ma che se pensiamo che loro buttino via cash alla PSG ci sbagliamo tutti . È più facile a suo dire che spenderanno gli stessi soldi se non di più ma in un lasso i tempo molto più ampio perché i cinesi lavorano con il tempo ( così esattamente ha detto ) e cioè che programmano .*



questa "cosa" che i cinesi non buttano via soldi come gli sceicchi stile PSG o Man.City non è la prima volta che la sento. Ok, mi può stare bene, ma come gli spieghiamo allora gli acquisti (e gli stipendi) dati a Lavezzi, J.Martinez, Pellè o altri giocatori andati a giocare nel campionato cinese in questi ultimi anni? non mi sembrano investimenti "oculati" quelli.


----------



## ildiavolovesterossonero (17 Agosto 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> questa "cosa" che i cinesi non buttano via soldi come gli sceicchi stile PSG o Man.City non è la prima volta che la sento. Ok, mi può stare bene, ma come gli spieghiamo allora gli acquisti (e gli stipendi) dati a Lavezzi, J.Martinez, Pellè o altri giocatori andati a giocare nel campionato cinese in questi ultimi anni? non mi sembrano investimenti "oculati" quelli.



La China Super League, un campionato fino a qualche anno fa sconosciuto.
Ora sta ripercorrendo le orme di quello che fu per la J-League in Giappone, attirando a sé giocatori (o ex-giocatori per certi versi) forti.
Ma come fare a convincere un giocatore alla Lavezzi (forte, ma non vecchio) ad andare da loro?
Progetto tecnico? No
Bellezza del calcio? No
Soldi, semplicemente soldi.
Quindi, in quel caso i soldi investiti sono necessari, dovuti.

Invece, in una squadra come il Milan che è stata venduta al governo cinese, per cui viene costruito uno stadio di proprietà, che inizia a far vedere di programmare, credi che servano quegli stessi soldi per far arrivare giocatori del genere?
No, perché basta il blasone.


----------



## Doctore (17 Agosto 2016)

ildiavolovesterossonero ha scritto:


> La China Super League, un campionato fino a qualche anno fa sconosciuto.
> Ora sta ripercorrendo le orme di quello che fu per la J-League in Giappone, attirando a sé giocatori (o ex-giocatori per certi versi) forti.
> Ma come fare a convincere un giocatore alla Lavezzi (forte, ma non vecchio) ad andare da loro?
> Progetto tecnico? No
> ...



Ma se vogliono rientrare dei soldi devono investire...non basta solo il blasone...perche avere un milan che bazzica in media classifica e non entra in europa nemmeno per sbaglio che senso ha?


----------



## ildiavolovesterossonero (17 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi ha fatto l'esempio del PSG ma avrebbe potuto dire mille altre aziende in tanti campi . Il succo è :
> 
> Noi non buttiamo via i soldi ma li investiamo in modo oculato e costruttivo .
> 
> Poi mi ha fatto una manfrina sul presidente del loro paese a cui piace il calcio e sta spingendo da anni in quella direzione .



Quando ho saputo che si stessero acquistando i cinesi invece che gli arabi, sono stato contentissimo.
Perché?
Per il modo di vivere del popolo cinese stesso, uno dei pochi popoli millenari che, con la tenacia e la programmazione, è arrivato nel 2016 ad essere la seconda potenza mondiale (e, probabilmente, scalzerà gli USA al primo posto nel futuro prossimo).
Quando si mettono in testa una cosa, la ottengono sempre e primeggiano sempre.
Portando questa cultura nel nostro caso (Milan), vuol dire che i cinesi hanno intenzione di iniziare con noi un progetto lungo, molto lungo.
Avremmo potuto avere gli sceicchi, vero.
Questi avrebbero comprato il Milan, speso centinaia di milioni di Euro e, poi, dopo cinque anni, stufi, lo avrebbero rimesso in vendita.
Invece, ora abbiamo i cinesi che nel caso investiranno una somma uguale se non superiore, ma spalmata in più anni.
Cosa vuol dire?
Che il Milan sarà in una botte di ferro con una proprietà fortissima (stiamo parlando di un governo, uno dei tre più influenti al mondo, che decide le sorti dell'umanità. Non so se ve ne rendete conto...) per tanti anni.
Da una parte l'acquisto di personaggi annoiati che comprano squadre di calcio per diletto; dall'altro l'acquisto di persone con la risolutezza di far diventare la Cina fulcro del mondo calcistico.
Non avrei potuto immaginare una soluzione migliore per il Milan.
#we'recomingback
#soon


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , fermi tutti . Oggi ho parlato con un signore qui a Pechino ( una persona che si occupa di Music business ad alti livelli ) e mi ha detto che quello fatto con il Milan è il Modus operandi per le grandissime operazioni . Mi ha confermato che loro usano le " scatole cinesi " come copertura per L appoggio del governo , che non può direttamente acquistare una società di calcio . Ma che di fatto il Milan è stato acquistato dallo stato . Mi ha rinfrancato sul fatto che i soldi verranno iniettati in queste operazioni ma che se pensiamo che loro buttino via cash alla PSG ci sbagliamo tutti . È più facile a suo dire che spenderanno gli stessi soldi se non di più ma in un lasso i tempo molto più ampio perché i cinesi lavorano con il tempo ( così esattamente ha detto ) e cioè che programmano .
> 
> Spero che questa piccola chicca detta preciso da una persona NON inclusa nell affare ma che di lavoro fa proprio investimenti cinesi ( anche se in un altro campo )
> 
> Saluti da Pechino ( che per inciso è bellissima )



Grazie per questo contributo importantissimo che conferma quello che già pensavo. Rimango tranquillo in attesa del closing. Da quel momento in poi avremo gli strumenti necessari per poter risorgere.


----------



## ildiavolovesterossonero (17 Agosto 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma se vogliono rientrare dei soldi devono investire...non basta solo il blasone...perche avere un milan che bazzica in media classifica e non entra in europa nemmeno per sbaglio che senso ha?



Si può investire in maniera intelligente e lungimirante (settore giovanile, scouting, stadio di proprietà all'avanguardia, giocatori affini alle richieste di un vero allenatore) o sperperare denaro solo per vendere le magliette (comprando figurine).
Io preferisco decisamente la prima opzione, che si addice perfettamente al modo di agire del popolo cinese. 
Tu preferisci diventare il PSG che spende 200 milioni a stagione per vincere un campionato ridicolo ed essere eliminato sempre agli ottavi della Champions?


----------



## Doctore (17 Agosto 2016)

ildiavolovesterossonero ha scritto:


> Si può investire in maniera intelligente e lungimirante (settore giovanile, scouting, stadio di proprietà all'avanguardia, giocatori affini alle richieste di un vero allenatore) o sperperare denaro solo per vendere le magliette (comprando figurine).
> Io preferisco decisamente la prima opzione, che si addice perfettamente al modo di agire del popolo cinese.
> Tu preferisci diventare il PSG che spende 200 milioni a stagione per vincere un campionato ridicolo ed essere eliminato sempre agli ottavi della Champions?



Non voglio essere come il psg,real,cessi ecc...che strapagano i calciatori come se non ci fosse un domani.
Preferisco un modello juve,bayern monaco,barca che grazie all organizzazione e alla competenza dei dirigenti sono riusciti a crearsi un enorme ricchezza.
Quello che non voglio piu vedere sono i diritti di riscatto...se non per giocatori di sencoda fascia...se uno è forte e hai delle disponibilità lo compri.


----------



## Djici (17 Agosto 2016)

ildiavolovesterossonero ha scritto:


> Si può investire in maniera intelligente e lungimirante (settore giovanile, scouting, stadio di proprietà all'avanguardia, giocatori affini alle richieste di un vero allenatore) o sperperare denaro solo per vendere le magliette (comprando figurine).
> Io preferisco decisamente la prima opzione, che si addice perfettamente al modo di agire del popolo cinese.
> Tu preferisci diventare il PSG che spende 200 milioni a stagione per vincere un campionato ridicolo ed essere eliminato sempre agli ottavi della Champions?



Ti dico io che spendere soldi non vuole dire che non investi ANCHE nel settore giovanile, nello scouting, nello stadio di proprieta o nei giocatori utili al progetto tattico scelto da l'allenatore.

Per uno stesso progetto tattico puoi andare a prendere un Zaza o un Suarez, puoi prendere un Suso o un Robben
Le caratteristiche sono dello stesso tipo.

Tra poco spendere soldi sara pure una cosa che non aiuta (anzi ti impedisce) a vincere 

Perche mi dici che il PSG spende soldi ma non vince... quindi che spendere soldi non ti fa vincere... ma poi ti dimentichi in modo clamoroso che le squadre che hanno vinto la Champions si chiamano REAL - BARCA - REAL - BAYERN - CHELSEA - BARCA

Insomma tutte squadre che spendono una ventina di mln globbali ad ogni mercato


----------



## Black (17 Agosto 2016)

ildiavolovesterossonero ha scritto:


> Invece, in una squadra come il Milan che è stata venduta al governo cinese, per cui viene costruito uno stadio di proprietà, che inizia a far vedere di programmare, credi che servano quegli stessi soldi per far arrivare giocatori del genere?
> No, perché basta il blasone.



peccato che il nostro "blasone" ormai conta niente. A conferma di ciò anche giovani promesse come Pjaca (e non è l'unico negli ultimi anni) ci snobbano e preferiscono altre società. 
Se vogliono rinforzare la squadra devono spendere!! non intendo sulla falsariga degli sceicchi, ma in maniera più oculata (stile Bayern)


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> peccato che il nostro "blasone" ormai conta niente. A conferma di ciò anche giovani promesse come Pjaca (e non è l'unico negli ultimi anni) ci snobbano e preferiscono altre società.
> Se vogliono rinforzare la squadra devono spendere!! non intendo sulla falsariga degli sceicchi, ma in maniera più oculata (stile Bayern)



Quelli un pò più vecchietti del forum si ricordano il Bayern 15 anni fa? Facciamo anche 10 anni fa. Erano una grande squadra, ma non grandissima. Compravano talenti, ma non campioni affermati. Perchè? Perchè il campione preferiva andare nelle grandi d'Europa, tra cui appunto il Milan. Dove prendeva più soldi, aveva più blasone e possibilità di vincere. 

Ora i ruoli si sono letteralmente invertiti. 

Io mi auguro i cinesi prima dei calciatori investano i loro soldi, si dice tanti, in uno stadio. Poi in strutture e dirigenti CAPACI. Altre ricette per tornare grandi non ce ne stanno perchè oggi, i campioni, non li possiamo prendere ne con i soldi ne con il progetto.


----------

